# What is different on the JDM B15?



## Dig Digityz (Apr 22, 2004)

What is the different between a JDM B15 and a america spec besides turbos, like any tags is it still called the sunny saloon? Any body help?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the jdm b15 doesn't look similar to the usdm, it isn't turbo, and isn't faster. Getting parts will be hard, expensive, and useless.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Yup, JDM for the B15 is uselesssssssss


----------

